# Disque dur externe refuse de s'éjecter



## saharadust (1 Juillet 2010)

Bonsoir, 

Voici mon problème. j'ai acheté récemment un disque dur externe, (Samsung S2 Portable pour être précise). Je ne l'ai que depuis un mois et très très peu utilisé. 

Il marche convenablement, mais refuse de s'éjecter quand je veux le débrancher. J'ai beau fermer toutes les applications, rien à faire, le message reste le suivant  "Impossible d'éjecter le disque, il est déjà utilisé. Veuillez fermer toutes les applications et réessayer". Or, toutes mes applications sont déjà fermées ! 

Ma seule option est soit d'éteindre l'ordinateur soit d'enlever le disque dur sans l'éjecter, ce qui va l'abîmer à force..

Avez vous une solution ??

Merci..


----------



## alpboy (2 Juillet 2010)

Hello,
as tu essayé de basculer les informations se trouvant sur ton DD sur le DD du mac pour le formater et remettre le tout dessus.
A mon humble avis, et à moins d'une erreur sur le formatage de la bête, je ne vois pas d'autre possibilité si il est neuf.


----------



## Sly54 (2 Juillet 2010)

ou alors Spotlight qui n'a pas fini de l'indexer ?


----------



## Moonwalker (2 Juillet 2010)

saharadust a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> 
> Voici mon problème. j'ai acheté récemment un disque dur externe, (Samsung S2 Portable pour être précise). Je ne l'ai que depuis un mois et très très peu utilisé.
> 
> ...


Relancer le Finder (menu Pomme>Forcer à quitter)

Vérifier l'indexation Spotlight dans le moniteur d'activité (Opérations en cours). Regarder aussi ce que raconte la Console au moment où tu tentes d'éjecter le disque.


----------



## saharadust (8 Juillet 2010)

merci Moonwalker ! Mais forcer le disque à séjecter par le biais du Finder nest il pas mauvais pour le disque, à la longue (en sachant que je vais être obligée deffectuer cette manip tout le temps)
Des amis ont essayé sur leurs PC, et ils arrivent à léjecter sans probleme. Pourtant, mon disque dur a été configuré et inauguré sur mon Mac


----------



## Moonwalker (8 Juillet 2010)

saharadust a dit:


> merci Moonwalker ! Mais forcer le disque à séjecter par le biais du Finder nest il pas mauvais pour le disque, à la longue (en sachant que je vais être obligée deffectuer cette manip tout le temps)
> Des amis ont essayé sur leurs PC, et ils arrivent à léjecter sans probleme. Pourtant, mon disque dur a été configuré et inauguré sur mon Mac



Je ne donnais là qu'une solution temporaire. Il n'est pas normal que ce disque ne veuille pas fonctionner normalement.

Il faudrait voir ce qui bloque. D'où la deuxième partie de mon message.

Tu devrais aussi vérifier qu'il n'y a pas un driver ou logiciel spécifique à utiliser avec ce disque et à mettre à jour. Parfois, il faut faire une mise à jour du firmware du disque (opération délicate qui doit être suivie à la lettre).


----------

